# [SOLVED] dmcrypt-luks systemd timeout at boottime

## potuz

I just went through the process of encrypting /home with dmcrypt+lucks. I am having trouble mounting the encrypted disk at boot time. Systemd prompts for a password 

```

(1 of 2) a start job is running for Cryptography Setup for home

```

and just after I type the right password it goes to 

```

(2 of 2) a start job is running for dev-mapper-home.device

```

which times out after 90 seconds. Then since it can't mount /home it goes into an emergency mode. What bugs me is  that as soon as I type root's password, at the console prompt I can mount /home without trouble, so the encrypted device is being opened by cryptsetup. 

My /etc/crypttab consists simply of the line "home /dev/sda3"   (I also had this with the right UUID with no change) and my /etc/fstab contains the line

"/dev/mapper/home /home auto 0 0" 

I am not sure how to even begin diagnosing this so any comment it welcome.Last edited by potuz on Mon Dec 22, 2014 7:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## UberLord

 *potuz wrote:*   

> I am not sure how to even begin diagnosing this so any comment it welcome.

 

It's systemd.

You're not expected to debug it.

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## potuz

it was that I had  compiled sys-fs/cryptsetup -udev 

That udev USE flag did the trick. Marking it as solved.

----------

